# Difficulty with placenta



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Today was my first kidding experience and we had three gorgeous little babies. Two doelings and a buckling. Then a 4th bubble appeared and everyone thought it was a fourth kid. Mom struggled for a very long time and I finally called an on-call vet. After having me reach in a bit and feel her belly, he was convinced it was the placenta. He told me to leave mama and babies to bond for a couple of hours and check on her again. He said if she hasn't passed it by morning I should bring her in. But it's been 5 hours and she still intermittently pushing and very uncomfortable. Should I call the vet back or wait like he suggested? She's not consistently pushing, but intermittently. 

Mama (a Nigerian Dwarf) is awesome and despite her discomfort she is getting up and letting her babies nurse before laying back down to rest and push a little more. The first 2 were born super quickly and normal. The 3rd was butt first but she's doing great. Mama hasn't drank (she has a bucket of warm molasses water), but had a little grain and a half dose of b-complex with probiotics (she spat out the rest and refused more).

This is her second kidding and the first time she had all three babies without complication.

I feel so helpless "just waiting" as was suggested when she's struggling so much but wonder if I'm overreacting. This doesn't feel right though. Advice? Suggestions?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are there cords hanging out? Has anything changed at all in the meantime?


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

goathiker said:


> Are there cords hanging out? Has anything changed at all in the meantime?


Nothing has changed, unfortunately. There are strings of bloody mucous like stuff, and she's passed a few bloody/fleshy chunks which I presume to be placenta but again, I'm new to this. To me it seems like it should all come out in one piece which is why I worry. She's just so tired, her whole hind end is damp and it's a cold night.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

@SalteyLove @mariarose @mariella @Sfgwife @toth boer goats


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

How is she this morning?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh dear, not sure if things are still the same. A dose of calcium drench is definitely needed. You need to scrub up and go ALL the way in if her cervix is still open, up to your elbow. Something isn't quite right.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

CountyLineAcres said:


> How is she this morning?


Thankfully she's doing so much better! It ended up taking almost 14 hours for her to birth the placenta and was having just the hardest time. A few little pieces came out first and then the whole thing just a short while ago. There was a while there she was acting lethargic and I was super worried but I remember how tired I was after only having one child and she had just had three.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Oh dear, not sure if things are still the same. A dose of calcium drench is definitely needed. You need to scrub up and go ALL the way in if her cervix is still open, up to your elbow. Something isn't quite right.


Thank you so much 4 your reply. She's actually doing great now but I'll definitely retain this knowledge in case I need it again. And I'm sure I likely will. The vet walked me through going in up to my wrist only. But mama is doing great now. It took almost 14 hours of serious struggling to get the placenta out which is almost entirely intact and much larger than I thought it would have been.

I will pick up some calcium drench this morning and make sure I have that on hand at all times. I started to wonder if this could have anything to do with the fact that I had been giving her a monthly dose of selenium but the breeder I got my goats from suggested I switch to replamin gel which doesn't have selenium. It seems to me that selenium could have a big impact on muscles and contractions.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

PHEW! SO glad to hear all is well. 

Replamin Plus paste does contain selenium, and much more than the selenium/E gel. It's the better choice. But that doesn't mean that selenium deficiency is not the cause of the slow placenta passing. Some herds need even MORE selenium. (Which leads us to injectable options.) Were all 3 kids quick to suckle with strong back legs?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is doing better.

Pushing, was she laying down and pushing?
Or, was she squatting a lot and pushing?

If she was squatting and pushing, that is normal for them, so the can get the afterbirth out. 

Congrats on the little ones.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> PHEW! SO glad to hear all is well.
> 
> Replamin Plus paste does contain selenium, and much more than the selenium/E gel. It's the better choice. But that doesn't mean that selenium deficiency is not the cause of the slow placenta passing. Some herds need even MORE selenium. (Which leads us to injectable options.) Were all 3 kids quick to suckle with strong back legs?


I'm sorry for my delay in response. My second pregnant doe who was not due for another six to eight weeks gave me surprise twins yesterday. So five kids within less than 24 hours. That Mama did awesome and it was her first freshening.
I didn't realize that about selenium so replamin gel sounds way better. For some reason I thought it didn't have selenium which was the only reason I thought that could have been an issue. I'm still very new to all of this. Yes, all babies were quick to suckle though one got a little chilled and it took about 15 minutes. Once I warmed her up, she latched on just like the others. Mama was doing great yesterday all day and this morning but now she's not really eating or drinking much and just seems really worn out. She's doing an awesome job feeding her babies and caring for them though.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Glad she is doing better.
> 
> Pushing, was she laying down and pushing?
> Or, was she squatting a lot and pushing?
> ...


Thank you, me too! She was alternating between laying down and standing up squatting. It was so sad that it took so long but I'm so glad it finally came out. I was calm as can be during all of the birthing and that set me in a panic when she got so distressed. That probably didn't help her at all in retrospect.

And thank you for the congratulations. We ended up with two more yesterday, very unexpectedly. I bought her bred/exposed but no one ever saw her covered so we weren't sure until I could feel babies. I felt them about 6 weeks early and they were born 6 weeks early from when she went into the breeding stall so there was a little oops moment at some point at the breeders. Now we have five kids less than 24 hours apart.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations! 5 babies how wonderful 
Your doe might be a bit sore, you can give her a dose of banamine now that she's passed the placenta. It's 1cc per 100lbs. 
Can't wait to see pictures of the new kids


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Congratulations! 5 babies how wonderful
> Your doe might be a bit sore, you can give her a dose of banamine now that she's passed the placenta. It's 1cc per 100lbs.
> Can't wait to see pictures of the new kids


Thank you so much! I will look up banamine. Though Mama number one took a major turn for the worst yesterday. She stopped producing milk for a while though resumed a little bit. Not enough to feed all three babies so I've been trying my hand at bottle feeding. I had given her good morning and evening dose of cmpk for the vet recommendation and have another one for this morning and tonight, gave her the equivalent of pitocin because he thought she may have some retained fetal matter. We also gave her a dose of antibiotics. Welcome to having goats! First Medical Emergency, two births, first injections and all within three days. The vet's office was about to close when I had called so they wanted to cover all bases and make sure I had everything I may potentially need until I can get her in on Monday.

I will share some photos after while. They are all so adorable!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If her back end is swollen, gently clean the area and put human hemorroid ointment (Preparation H) on it. It will help with pain and swelling. (Just another way to help her get rid of discomfort) 

The does that kidded will have a bloody discharge on and off for weeks. It's ok unless it smells really bad, suddenly gushes blood or pus, or she runs a fever. (These are "Just in case" stuff) Make sure the udders are getting milked out by the kids, about 2-4 days after kidding, sometimes a lot of milk comes in, the udder gets hard and painful and the mom won't let the kids nurse because it hurts, making the full udder worse. So you have to milk her out!


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> If her back end is swollen, gently clean the area and put human hemorroid ointment (Preparation H) on it. It will help with pain and swelling. (Just another way to help her get rid of discomfort)
> 
> The does that kidded will have a bloody discharge on and off for weeks. It's ok unless it smells really bad, suddenly gushes blood or pus, or she runs a fever. (These are "Just in case" stuff) Make sure the udders are getting milked out by the kids, about 2-4 days after kidding, sometimes a lot of milk comes in, the udder gets hard and painful and the mom won't let the kids nurse because it hurts, making the full udder worse. So you have to milk her out!


Oh my gosh, thank you so much! I'll send my husband to the store for some hemorrhoid cream here shortly. Sounds like a good thing to have in my goat bag. She's very swollen and I'm sure that will help.

I haven't smelled the discharge and will do so now. The blood looked like it was mixed with urine but I need to make sure it's not pus now that you mention it. She's very uncomfortable and seems like she's still trying to push out something leftover.

Unfortunately she keeps laying down and not letting anyone anywhere near her udder or tears moat of the time so I will work on that right now. I was out there a couple of minutes ago I saw her nursing for the first time since about 1 this morning (8 hours ago) but she likely let them suckle somewhere in between because I did take a four hour nap. None of their bellies feel entirely full. She will only let them nurse for a couple of minutes and then kicks them off so I will definitely make sure she doesn't have a hard udder -- not five minutes ago she laid down on one of her doelings and wouldn't move. I was in the other stall and ran as fast as I could to assist. I literally had to pick her up to get her off the baby. The poor girl is just so exhausted and is hardly eating or drinking at all.

I also have to give her another dose of cmpk from the vet and another injection. I feel so bad for her and hope this all helps heal her quickly. She's the most awesome goat in the world. I bet we all have at least one of those though. ♡

Here are Lyra (d) and Orion (b), her blue-eyed beauties.









And this is Ursa, her first born of the bunch.









I'll post mama #2's babies later. Unfortunately there was a fluke at the breeders and they have the same dad (and why she was 6 weeks earlier than planned).


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> If her back end is swollen, gently clean the area and put human hemorroid ointment (Preparation H) on it. It will help with pain and swelling. (Just another way to help her get rid of discomfort)
> 
> The does that kidded will have a bloody discharge on and off for weeks. It's ok unless it smells really bad, suddenly gushes blood or pus, or she runs a fever. (These are "Just in case" stuff) Make sure the udders are getting milked out by the kids, about 2-4 days after kidding, sometimes a lot of milk comes in, the udder gets hard and painful and the mom won't let the kids nurse because it hurts, making the full udder worse. So you have to milk her out!


Oh, and no fever -- 101.9. ♡

Thank you so much again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Just as a note, unlike humans, cats, & dogs, a goats nursing session is very short. That is totally normal for just a minute of feeding.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you, I'm just now learning that. However mama stop being able to milk them yesterday morning so we have had to switch to bottle feeding (at least temporarily).

As it turns out, her problem is that she has a fourth baby, stillborn, that is finally starting to come out. I feel absolutely horrible! This means she has been laboring for over 102 hours, hardly eating or drinking though I am giving her syringes of electrolytes and warm molasses water when she can't drink from her bucket but I will hold up to her sweet little face. She's refusing most food but I will find things here and there that she will nibble on which I'm so grateful for. I've managed to get her a couple doses of B complex and some probiotics because the stress has caused her diarrhea addition to everything else. I told the vet I thought it was a fourth baby and he laughed at me on Wednesday night when I called the emergency line and then on Friday when I called back and got her all of the meds he said that just wasn't likely possible for her to still be alive if that were the case. Two more days later and she's still fighting. I'm going to be a little more firm in trusting my gut next time. I tried to assist mama but it didn't seem like it was going to come out in one piece if I tried to the degree that she needed assistance, and if that happened, I don't know if I could finish the job and I definitely didn't want to risk any additional threat of infection or death. She has the strongest will to live! Stronger than any animal or human I've ever known. I just hope she makes it until morning and is either able to pass it or does that can come out first thing to help. As of earlier this evening, she still had no fever but this morning was a bit cold before she ate and her temp returns to normal which was so shocking to me but so wonderful.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

You really need some good help or you are going to lose her. The baby has to come out and antibiotics will have to go in. Can you find someone who knows about goats to come help you? There are others from Oregon on here, do they live close to you? Tie her up and try to get the baby out, even if it is in pieces. Tractor Supply has uterine boluses, shove one or two down in there after the baby is out. She will need good supportive care for awhile.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is horrible of that vet. What a jerk. They should have come out and gone in. And this can happen. One year I knew several people this happened to. Was a strange kidding year that many different people including myself saw many problems.

But your goat really does need serious help to survive this. That kid needs to come out now and she needs a serious round of a good antibiotic.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Can you get her in to OSU? She's really going to need cleaned out.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Wow what a time you’ve had! Good luck I hope everyone stays healthy. You did an amazing job I think!:goodjob:


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

jschies said:


> You really need some good help or you are going to lose her. The baby has to come out and antibiotics will have to go in. Can you find someone who knows about goats to come help you? There are others from Oregon on here, do they live close to you? Tie her up and try to get the baby out, even if it is in pieces. Tractor Supply has uterine boluses, shove one or two down in there after the baby is out. She will need good supportive care for awhile.


The vet should be calling me any minute but beyond him, I know no one that could help. We are fairly new to this area and I'm probably one of the least social people in the world. I just checked on her are they just got up having been up with her in the babies until just a few hours ago and it's out enough that I think I can help with the rest. I will see if I can find anyone to go to Tractor Supply for me. We live far out oh, about an hour from anything and I don't drive or have a car (my husband does, but he frequently works out of cell range).

She did have an antibiotic injection on Friday has a preemptive measure. The vet had given it to my husband to bring home for me to administer. I was my first injection experience.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> That is horrible of that vet. What a jerk. They should have come out and gone in. And this can happen. One year I knew several people this happened to. Was a strange kidding year that many different people including myself saw many problems.
> 
> But your goat really does need serious help to survive this. That kid needs to come out now and she needs a serious round of a good antibiotic.


I agree completely. If the vet doesn't get back to me within the next 15 I'm going in. I was just afraid of it breaking/coming apart inside her because I had no access to more antibiotics until today and used our last dose of pain meds yesterday.

She is my soul goat and I so hope she survives this. This has been a serious crash course in first time kidding and huge complications.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I wish I could help but the fill spout on my truck is split and I'm stuck until we have time to drop the tank and repair it.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

goathiker said:


> Can you get her in to OSU? She's really going to need cleaned out.


I wish I had a way but no, I don't drive or have access to a car Monday through Saturday when my husband is working. To make matters worse, we're fairly new to the area and I know almost no one.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Call the county extension office of OSU or the office for 4-H/FFA and explain your situation maybe they'll help you out. Sometimes they know folks really close by or willing to travel a bit to help someone. They might know of a different vet or someone really experienced you can call. It can't hurt at this point.
Sending prayers your way and I truely hope she pulls through for you. What a scary thing you have going on.

Do you have any human antibiotics on hand? If so which ones? Truthfully they're the same thing. If you have tetracycline, amoxicillan or ciprofloxacin. you could boil some water and desolve the capsule/pill in it to flush her with


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

goathiker said:


> I wish I could help but the fill spout on my truck is split and I'm stuck until we have time to drop the tank and repair it.


Isn't @CBPitts by you? maybe she's close to y'all too.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not actually sure where the goat is. Oregon is a big state lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

goathiker said:


> I'm not actually sure where the goat is. Oregon is a big state lol


Oh I know it's big and beautiful! LOL

"I wish I could help but the fill spout on my truck is split and I'm stuck until we have time to drop the tank and repair it. "
My bad, I though since you said you might could help that y'all might be fairly close together....Sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, she needs help. Prayers sent.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Did the vet call?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

One dose of antibiotics isn't going to do squat ..... he should have given you a 5-7 day cycle. Agree with calling your extension office, this could quickly turn into an emergency. I'm so frustrated for you with your "vet".....


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If you have to go in, clip fingernails really short, as in none! And wash up well, rubber gloves (you do not want an infection)and lots of lubricant, ky jelly (plain), olive oil, nothing perfumed. 
Go in slowly but get in as deep as you can, clean out all the fetal pieces. (Yes, it is terrible, but you have to in order to try and save her life.). Good luck.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

goathiker said:


> I wish I could help but the fill spout on my truck is split and I'm stuck until we have time to drop the tank and repair it.


The thought alone warms my heart, thank you! ♡


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> If you have to go in, clip fingernails really short, as in none! And wash up well, rubber gloves (you do not want an infection)and lots of lubricant, ky jelly (plain), olive oil, nothing perfumed.
> Go in slowly but get in as deep as you can, clean out all the fetal pieces. (Yes, it is terrible, but you have to in order to try and save her life.). Good luck.


Thank you! I did have to go in and I had no nails and I did have rubber gloves, thank goodness. I used 3/4 of a huge bottle of veterinary lube and after much ado, we got the largest baby I have ever seen out of her. I think it was a boy but the tail started to fall off when I looked so I decided not to investigate further.

I may need to start a new thread for this but it was recommended that I immediately douche to her which I'm going to I'm about 10 minutes. I was told vinegar water but not given a ratio. I have la-200 in route right now as that's the only antibiotic we could get within a 1 hour radius of our home so we'll be giving her that for the next five days as well.

I've been syringe feeding her warm electrolyte water with molasses because she hadn't been able to drink and hand feeding her little bites of literally anything she'll eat. Five bites of carrot, one bite of apple, one bite of cabbage, and two bites of blackberry leaves out of a whole huge goat salad I made her. She won't touch blue grass, alfalfa or grain still.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Great job!! I am so sorry for you... It is horrible!! My vet told me that the dead baby swells inside so it wasn't originally that big. I hope that she is okay now and that you never have to deal with that again! Soak some alfalfa pellets in water and give them to her with a turkey baster.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

jschies said:


> Great job!! I am so sorry for you... It is horrible!! My vet told me that the dead baby swells inside so it wasn't originally that big. I hope that she is okay now and that you never have to deal with that again! Soak some alfalfa pellets in water and give them to her with a turkey baster.


Thank you so much! And that makes sense about swelling. That thing had to be at least 6 or 7 lb and she's a Nigerian dwarf. That's an awesome idea about the alfalfa! Maybe I'll put a little molasses in there to get her some more minerals.

This has been probably the most horrific experience of my life. I was the most squeamish person I've ever known until today. I don't know how I managed to be calm and get down to business and do it but I did. And I agree, I hope I never have to do anything like this again! Thank you so much.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Been there, I won't go into details, but I will say, once you've been thru this trial by fire, you will have the fortitude to deal with most anything. However, I really am sorry you had to even deal with it. 

1/4 cup vinegar and 3/4 cup distilled or boiled and cooled water. (This is for humans, but I would think a goat is the same ratio). 

I would give the LA 200 tonight and again tomorrow morning, then start the regular dosing. It gives a start boost on the antibiotics. 
Best of luck to you both.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would also get a uterine bolus in her (TSC carries it I think) and maybe some preparation H (human kind) for her lady bits. Great job - you really helped your girl!!!!!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Where in Oregon are you? I’m sorry I missed this until now but I do know quite a few experienced goat people around that could come see her and offer advice. I’ve said it before but there are times that an experienced person actually able to see and feel the goat can be such a huge help.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

I have nothing to offer, except my heartfelt sorrow, for you having to go through all of this at all, much less alone, and dealing with that vet, to boot. My prayers for you, all...


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you all so very much. I ended up losing my Mama goat early yesterday morning. I didn't even realize until burying her that there was a fifth baby. It was just barely sticking out. I'm absolutely devastated because she was the most loving and sweet goat in the world. 

Now I have an issue with my other doe that kidded to the very next day which I will post about in a new thread, but the gist is that it is a week and 2 days since she kidded and she's bleeding pretty heavily. Because these were my first two kidding experiences within less than 24 hours I'm not sure what's a normal amount. I know they can bleed for a week or two but should there be drops the size of quarters or 50 cent pieces a week later? She's also very vocal today whereas normally she's quiet. I'm trying to get a temp her but she may be the least friendly pet goat and I haven't been able to catch her yet. She's the polar opposite of my sweet goat girls.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> I am so sorry.


Thank you. I'm just heartbroken. :-(


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it truly blood? They can have pretty good size amounts of cleanup goo for a good 2 weeks or so.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Is it truly blood? They can have pretty good size amounts of cleanup goo for a good 2 weeks or so.


I guess I would call it bloody goo. Kind of purplish, red and rusty. Looking at some photos online it looks very normal and since there are no odors, I'm realizing that I was overreacting, but after my last 9 days that's not terribly surprising. I just thought it seemed a lot since it's been just over a week. Now I know. ♡

You guys are the best!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry you lost her. Please don't beat yourself up, you had no way of knowing about that last kid. The doe knew she was loved and well cared for. Again, sorry for your loss.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> So sorry you lost her. Please don't beat yourself up, you had no way of knowing about that last kid. The doe knew she was loved and well cared for. Again, sorry for your loss.


Thank you so much. I definitely didn't have any way of knowing. I bumped her several times and even reached partially inside but I felt nothing. She was too sore for me to check too much and by then I think she was just too tired to keep trying, plus the infection from #5. She passed knowing she was super love though. I was snuggling her and she used all of of her last energy to put her head in my lap. Just killed me. She and I were soooo close. I am keeping both of her girls though and her boy is going to a local Farm friend in trade for one of his future kids. I thought that was best because if he stays, he'll have to be a wether and then he can't carry on his mama's legacy.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Oh, no... I'm so, so sorry....


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> Oh, no... I'm so, so sorry....


Thank you.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So very sorry about your loss! 
She loved you so much too!
Sending you strength to carry on!
:hug:


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> So very sorry about your loss!
> She loved you so much too!
> Sending you strength to carry on!
> :hug:


Thank you so much. She really did. ♡ She could hardly move her last several hours but mustered the strength to lift her head and put it in my lap (I can't even type that without crying). We were soul sisters, that girl and I. I'm keeping both of her daughters in the hopes that they are as awesome as their mama. ♡


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Goodness I’m so sorry for your loss of your girl. You did an amazing job I hope the babies stay healthy and your days get better. It sounds like she was truly loved. Hope things get better soon.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you so much, @elvis&oliver! She was truly loved and she is so very missed. The little ones are doing great and I'm having a lot of fun spending time with them and seeing their mama in them. ♡


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you all again so very much for all of your thoughts, suggestions and wonderful energy. I love the idea about calling the OSU Extension Office should I ever be in this situation again. I wish I would have thought of it but I think I did all I could. Daily antibiotics, uterine flushes twice a day, and in the end, after she passed, I discovered there was a fifth baby. After the fourth was removed I checked and I am so heartbroken that I didn't feel the fifth. By then I think it may have been too late. Even the antibiotics didn't seem to be working fast enough.

I should update my profile but for future reference I'm in Drain Oregon, halfway between Eugene and Roseburg.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I know where drain is, we drive through there all the time going camping. 
I'm not too far really right up hwy 20 about an hour away. Depending on which truck I drive lol.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

goathiker said:


> I know where drain is, we drive through there all the time going camping.
> I'm not too far really right up hwy 20 about an hour away. Depending on which truck I drive lol.


Nice!! It's good to meet someone somewhat local. I don't drive right now because we only have one car which my husband uses to get to work but if you ever have a situation similar to mine and need help, don't hesitate to reach out. Hopefully that never happens though!


----------



## J4Julz (Mar 3, 2020)

@farmerA 
I am so sorry that you had such a difficult first season. But, I have to thank you for being willing to share all of your experience with us; it will help those of us less experienced to trust our guts, power through our fears, and do the best we can for our goat darlings.

You are a brave soul, and I hope your little kidlings grow into fine, happy goats!


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

J4Julz said:


> @farmerA
> I am so sorry that you had such a difficult first season. But, I have to thank you for being willing to share all of your experience with us; it will help those of us less experienced to trust our guts, power through our fears, and do the best we can for our goat darlings.
> 
> You are a brave soul, and I hope your little kidlings grow into fine, happy goats!


Thank you so much, @J4Julz. I appreciate that so much. The little ones are doing amazingly well and so far are definitely happy and fine goats.

It's definitely sooo important to trust our guts. That was one of my biggest lessons that I took away from such a horrible experience. Powering through fears was another huge one for me too. There were a lot of freak out sessions and panic attacks but I sucked it up before facing mama every time and somehow managed to remain calm and positive. If I can do that, I definitely think most others can as well for our sweet goats/loves.


----------

